

Nokia buys Symbian, opens it for war with Google Android - pmorici
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/24/nokia-buys-symbian-opens-it-for-war-with-google-android/

======
abijlani
Symbian has a lot of capabilities but it has the same problem as Windows. It
has to support a lot of legacy code which is a pain to work with. If they want
to compete with Android they need to build a developer friendly layer on top
of their code. Because let's face it, Android is not original but it's nicely
packaged with the developer in mind.

